# D'UCCLE BANTAMS



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

_*I FINALLY FOUND A D'UCCLE ROOSTER. I'm unsure what to expext in the chicks; the rooster is Mille Fluer, one hen is a golden neck, and the second hen is a porcelain. It should be interesting to see what colors come of this.*_


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, at least he's a rooster. 

I'm surprised you had so much trouble finding him. Several folks had them when I was still up there. But then I could travel to meet up with sellers when I needed to.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, at least he's a rooster.
> 
> I'm surprised you had so much trouble finding him. Several folks had them when I was still up there. But then I could travel to meet up with sellers when I needed to.


*You've hit the nail on the head. Lately, I have not been doing so well and any kind of trip is unlkely. These people were on their way to the poultry auction and offered to drop him off. I gave them three young pullets to use as broodys. They wanted to give money along with "Boots" but I declined. I was just so happy to have found one and that they would bring him from so far away. Nice people and I am positive they will be coming again. My setup and birds fascinated them.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *You've hit the nail on the head. Lately, I have not been doing so well and any kind of trip is unlkely. These people were on their way to the poultry auction and offered to drop him off. I gave them three young pullets to use as broodys. They wanted to give money along with "Boots" but I declined. I was just so happy to have found one and that they would bring him from so far away. Nice people and I am positive they will be coming again. My setup and birds fascinated them.*


That's great!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> That's great!


*Yes, it is. Boots is identical to poor Charlie.








*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poor Charlie? Was he one of the losses from the dog attack?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Poor Charlie? Was he one of the losses from the dog attack?


*Unfortunately yes, along with another d'uccle cockerel and pullet. I also lost two silkied serama that couldn't fly out of harms way. I probably would have lost the frizzles too, except they were both brooding eggs. And poor RPy. I have three eggs from RPy that are being brooded. And the six ducks.*
*
I stll see that dog standing outside the fence, but the second he sees me he's gone. One of these days I'll get a shot at him.
*
*Meanwhile, with the new fence and my own dogs doing patrol duty, the flock is safe.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wish you could do a hot wire. A zap from that would convince him he's not welcomed.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I wish you could do a hot wire. A zap from that would convince him he's not welcomed.


To be honest, Robin, I trip and fall over anything and everything. I do not want ANYTHING to trip over. And I know I'd forget the wire is there and the only one to get zapped is me.

I think the fence and the Wigglebottoms will do just fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It goes on the outside of the fence. And if you're walking three inches away from the fence well . . .


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*With a bit of luck my first two d'Uccle chicks will hatch this weekend.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope things go better for you than I think they're going to turn out for my hatch. I have my doubts that there will be any tiny quail popping out.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I hope things go better for you than I think they're going to turn out for my hatch. I have my doubts that there will be any tiny quail popping out.


*Why do you think that? The rooster being sick?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah. I didn't see much breeding going on before this girl went broody. She's still on the nest. Even lets me drop her a few mealworms in front of her without freaking out.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yeah. I didn't see much breeding going on before this girl went broody. She's still on the nest. Even lets me drop her a few mealworms in front of her without freaking out.


*How much longer? For what it's worth, the hen I had go broody always hatched-ten chicks each time. She nesed two or three times before being lost to the flooding water. If I ever get quail again, their pens will be well off the ground.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tomorrow is what I have marked on my calendar. What I noticed this morning is that eggs felt cold when I touched them so she had been off the nest for a while. They also feel light. Like there's nothing there.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*No, that doesn't sound hopeful. How many eggs did she have?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't count. She can cover them completely so I've been hoping there wasn't too many for her.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

nothing


----------

